# Need help folding with i7 920



## nflesher87 (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there a trick to getting 100% core utilization?
I'm assuming it has something to do with HT right?
I'm averaging 50%


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 14, 2009)

The SMP client itself can only assign a maximum of 4 threads, so as you've correctly guessed that its to do with the 'extra' 4 threads i7s possess. An easy solution would be to simply start another instance of the SMP client in a separate folder. If you want to get more in depth and earn more PPD, you can look up the VMWare installation guide found in this sub-forum.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The SMP client itself can only assign a maximum of 4 threads, so as you've correctly guessed that its to do with the 'extra' 4 threads i7s possess. An easy solution would be to simply start another instance of the SMP client in a separate folder. If you want to get more in depth and earn more PPD, you can look up the VMWare installation guide found in this sub-forum.



thanks man I'll check that out


----------

